# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Gezuar Kurban Bajramin!

## INDRITI

Atehere sipas te dhenave te mija Bajrami eshte nisur te vije dhe me kete rast mendova qe te hap kete urim.
Sjellte ky bajram vetem gezim, dashuri, harmoni dhe cdo te mire ne familjet tona.
Bajrami tjeter na afrofte me prane zotit dhe me afer njerezve te varfer.
Qofte nje bajram i mbare per te gjithe ! :Lulja3:

----------


## alibaba

Gezuar Kurban Bajrami te gjithe besimtareve muslimane.

----------


## fjollat

Në këtë ditë madhështore urohen miqtë dhe të afërmit me fjalët më të bukura në botë, Paqja dhe mëshira e Allahut qëftë mbi ju, me fat Festa e Kurban Bajramit.

----------


## AgainstAllOdds

Kur eshte Bajrami i vogel ? Me cfare date ?

----------


## fjollat

Nesër, 10.01.2006  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## AgainstAllOdds

> Nesër, 10.01.2006


Oh , flm per informaconin !
Per shume vjet Kurban Bajramin ty atehere dhe gjithe besimtarve musliman ! :buzeqeshje:

----------


## sori

GEZUAR KURBAN BAJRAMİN PER SHUM VJET shykyr qe ju ka gjet mire .gezuar e me gezime e kalofshi******************************************  *

----------


## FLORIRI

^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*
^*^*^**^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^

Ju uroj tan besimtareve musliman Gezuar Festen e Kurban Bajramit.

Zoti u sherofte zemrat atyre qe u mungon ndonje person i afert,qe nuk kane mundesi ta urojne e perqafojne si dikur.Gjithashtu gezime e urime pambarim per ata qe Zoti i ka gezu duke i bashkuar me te afermit e njerezit e zemres ne kete dite te vecante per ju.

Lutja e te gjitheve le te jete per te gjithe, ne kete dite feste.

Gezuar e te iu gjej shendoshe e mire dhe vitin qe vjen


^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*
^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*

----------


## Zana e malit

*Me fat Kurban Bajramin!*

*Paqa dhe m&#235;shira e Allahut qofshin mbi ju!

 Le t&#235; urojm&#235; q&#235; ky Bajram t&#235; na gjej&#235; mir&#235; e sh&#235;ndosh&#235; t&#235; gjith&#235;ve, duke na dhuruar sa m&#235; shum&#235; paqe, mir&#235;kuptim e dashuri n&#235; zemrat e t&#235; gjith&#235; besimtar&#235;ve.*

*ZeM* :zana:

----------


## StormAngel

Gezuar festen e Kurban Bajramit te gjithe muslimaneve.
Kjo per mua eshte hera e pare qe per Kurban Bajram jam larg familjes, dhe sinqerisht ndjehem disi i shprazur. Sidoqofte, Allahu ju bekofte te gjitheve dhe paqja dhe miresia qofshin mbi dhe me ju. 
Selam

----------


## ideus

Gezuar Kurban Bajramin!

----------


## Dito

Per shume vjet Kurban Bajramin.

*Dito.*

----------


## bavarezi5

A Kurban Bajrami eshte neser?


_Se paskam ditur._

----------


## zANë

Ju uroj te gjitheve gezuar per shume mote Kurban Bajramin :Lulja3:

----------


## [xeni]

Gezuar Bajramin te gjitheve!

----------


## StterollA

Gezuar dhe per shume mote te gjitheve!

----------


## Davius

Gezuar Kurban Bajramin te gjitheve!

Shendet dhe paqe!

----------


## Nanushja

Me lejoni qe gjithe besimtareve Musliman te Uroje KURBAN BAJRAMIN ,me harmoni shendet dhe mireqenie dhe te dhurojme te gjithe dashuri ,ndihme dhe te jemi sa me te afert me njerin tjetrin dhe te lutemi edhe njehere per MJELLMEN tone te dashur <ALLAHU  E SHPERBLEFT>

----------


## bOndi_oo7

Urime festen e madhe te Kurban Bajramit,te gjithe besimtareve musliman,pervec atyre qe "se paskan ditur".

Uroj qe ky Bajram te na sjell me shume shendet, paqe dhe lumturi te gjitheve.

----------


## Foleja_

Gezuar Bajramin te gjithe besimtareve  mysliman  !

----------

